# Digging while on vacation



## marting11 (Aug 8, 2014)

I dug a pretty nice dump while I was on vacation. In fact, it's probably the best dump I've dug. 
You can view all of the finds here : http://imgur.com/a/0LCOQ

But here the absolutely best finds : two ginger beer bottles from Quebec with a superb embossing!











I dug some american bottles too and I need some info on them. If you have any idea about their rarity/value, that would be also great.


I believe the first 3 are malt extract bottles?








Kansas City, MO / The KC Breweries Co. Blown in mold





United States Br'g co / Chicago. Machine-made





The Maltone Co / Cleveland, O. Machine-made








Stratford Springs / Wheeling, W. VA. / One Pint





Bristol's / Genuine Sarsaparilla / New York. This bottle is very tall for a medecine, 10".













Sarsaparillian Resolvent / R.R.R / Entd accord to act of congress / Radway's


Thanks in advance.


----------



## digger dun (Aug 8, 2014)

did all those licence plates come from that dump too? that was a great score!


----------



## luckiest (Aug 8, 2014)

good stuff, it looks like there is stuff from a wide spread of time in there. I like the gingerbeer with JP on the base,(my initials)


----------



## marting11 (Aug 8, 2014)

digger dun said:
			
		

> did all those licence plates come from that dump too? that was a great score!


Yep! There seems to be stuff in that dump from about 1890 to 1970.


----------



## ScottBSA (Aug 8, 2014)

I can tell you a little about the Kansas City Breweries bottle.  It was formed in 1905 from the consolidation of three local brewers.  They folded at the start of prohibition in the US.  Most of two of the breweries are still intact and the bottling building of the third is still used as a warehouse in Kansas City.Super pictures of your finds by the way.  I always wonder at how a bottle from Kansas City could get so far from home, particularly to the east and Quebec.Thanks for sharing. Scott


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice finds indeed. I'm a fan of sarsparillas. I myself can't think of a better way to spend my vacation time than digging. Compliments to you sir on some great bottles and thanks for the excellent photos


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 8, 2014)

very interesting love the gingers.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice finds. An intriguing number of perfumes and hairs.


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 9, 2014)

How did you find the dump?


----------



## houseman (Aug 9, 2014)

I found one of those Sarsaparillan Resolvents a couple years ago. I think it's a really cool bottle. 
I posted it on here and someone said it's one of Radway's scarcer bottles, but that's all I know. 
Mine is cracked from top to bottom. You're lucky to dig one as nice as yours!


----------

